# Baby's a-comin'!



## Heather (Jul 9, 2006)

Marcus and I were talking earlier today about how we hadn't seen Stan around these parts too much lately. The date is fast approaching...so I thought I'd take this opportunity (since you're lurking around now, NYO) to say - hope everything goes smoothly with Nicole and the baby....please keep us in the loop when you can. I know we're all thinking of you, Dad! oke:


----------



## nyorchids (Jul 9, 2006)

yo heather yea i forgot about the baby just kidding! i just got back from fishing enjoying my last few days of having "my time" lol nikki has 2 weeks left and the baby is already 9 pounds as of today! so it will be a monster!!!!!!!!!!!! i will keep all in the loop! alos marty over at orchidboard is expecting in a few weeks also!


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 9, 2006)

All of you that are having kids amaze me. I am in no way mature enough to handle having a kid, and don't think I ever will be. Just remember, you can always come to the forum at 3 a.m. when you get up to feed.


----------



## nyorchids (Jul 9, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> All of you that are having kids amaze me. I am in no way mature enough to handle having a kid, and don't think I ever will be. Just remember, you can always come to the forum at 3 a.m. when you get up to feed.


thanks for the invitationoke:


----------



## Marco (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey congrats Stan. I'm with John I'll be up oke:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 9, 2006)

I'll be up as well. Another reason I love this place so much.

Jon
________
Babi mac breakaway


----------



## Marco (Jul 9, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> I'll be up as well. Another reason I love this place so much.



We have a bunch of vampires on the forum


----------

